# New Pokemon Type Ideas?



## [Nook] (Nov 25, 2010)

I was thinking there should be a light type, because Spiritomb and Sableye don't have weaknesses and I kind of thought that was pretty unfair. Light type would be super effective against ghost, dark, and uneffective against psychic, and not very effective on normal types.

There should also be a wind type, but that would kind of be like flying type. Oh well.
But it'd be super effective against fire and grass. It would be not very effective against rock.

There should also be a Cosmic type. It would be super effective against psychic, and cosmic.

Not to mention god type. But then there should be a demon type. Just kidding, it'd be pretty unfair to have a type super effective against everything. But then again, it's possible for normal Pokemon to defeat gods.

Discuss types that should've been introduced in Gen 5.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 25, 2010)

I think they have all the Types they need. The only other Type I could see being added would be a Light-Type, but it's way too far into the franchise to introduce a new Type like that now.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe a magic-type, but I'm not sure how that would work out...


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't understand the argument for light types, simply because psychic type IS the light type.

espeon/umbreon.  need i say more?

poison type may need a counterbalance, though.  it's really just too weak, in my opinion.  either it needs to be super effective against, say, fighting type, there needs to be some kind of type that would be weak to poison, though strong against some major type (thinking dragon)

not that poison is a bad type.. it's just an awful offensive type.  but, i guess that's not really it's strong suit, eh?

space/cosmic type is new, though.  hadn't heard of that.  how exactly would they place attributes to it, though?


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 27, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I don't understand the argument for light types, simply because psychic type IS the light type.
> 
> espeon/umbreon.  need i say more?
> 
> ...


It's super effective against bug and grass types....


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Magic, Light, and Wind. Nuff said.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 27, 2010)

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:
			
		

> Magic, Light, and Wind. Nuff said.


Magic = Psychic, Light = Normal/Psychic, and Wind = Flying.


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 27, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 27 2010, 02:49:51 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's super effective against bugs?  what the *censored.2.0*?

http://serebii.net/games/type.shtml

NOPE.

worst offensive type in the game, seeing as grass/poison isn't too uncommon.  really needs a bit of a buff, imo.  defensively, oh god weezing has one weakness and SO MUCH DEFENSE.  OH GOD.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I think they have all the Types they need. The only other Type I could see being added would be a Light-Type, but it's way too far into the franchise to introduce a new Type like that now.


Whens the last time they made a new one?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Nov 27, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second gen, when they added dark and steel. Steel to make fire a viable choice, and dark to make psychic not so overpowered.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I think they have all the Types they need. The only other Type I could see being added would be a Light-Type, but it's way too far into the franchise to introduce a new Type like that now.


I agree 100%, they don't need anymore types.


----------

